# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  vé uss singapore giá rẻ

## suffers95

Chào toàn thể mọi người, như tiêu đề thì em bán vé USS và các loại vé tham quan tại Singapore! Các anh chị nào cần có thể liên hệ ủng hộ dùm em Thông tin liên lạc Email: các bạn, anh chị có thể mail e qua các mail sau! admin@greatworldsg.com Số điện thoại Singapore: (Whatsapp) +6598521485 Facebook : www.facebook.com/greatworldsg Các thức giao dịch: Các bạn có thể liên hệ bên mình để biết về giá vé hiện tại, các bạn chọn số lượng + loại vé email lại bên mình,có thể giao dịch online hoặc các bạn có thể đến đại lý mua. Về giao dịch online nếu các bạn dùng promo code TV201 sẽ được giao vé miễn phí đến khách sạn ( bạn đặc vé và vui lòng cho mình biết giờ các bạn hạ cánh và chổ ở tại Sing). Về mua vé trực tiếp tại đại lý các bạn có thể mua ở đây 31A Bali Lane Singapore 189867 Singapore  Mình đính kèm bản đồ luôn   [​IMG]

----------


## suffers95

.......................

----------

